# rozagante



## ar sparfell

Hola! Bonjour!

Je souhaiterais de l'aide pour m'aider à traduire quelques passages de poésie populaire espagnole, qui date de la guerre d'indépendance. Voici le premier passage. 

 ¿Quien restaña tu estrago, y tus heridas, 
  Romulea ilustre, tan sumida de males,
  Tu, *rozagante en un dia*
  Náufraga en la alegria
  Eras la emulacion del orbe todo,
  Y luego; ¡ qué dolor!, ¡ay suerte injusta!

Qui cautérise tes plaies, tes blessures,
 Illustre Romulée, tellement submergée par les maux,
 Toi, *rozagante* un jour
 Naufragée dans le bonheur (???),
  Tu étais un exemple pour le monde entier

  Et par la suite, quelle douleur !, ah quelle malchance !



Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour ar.:

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=rozagante

toi, autrefois fringante /pimpante /élegante

alegría: l'allégresse.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ar sparfell

D'accord. 

Merci beaucoup Gévy!


----------



## Fandeceline

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos !

Necesito su ayuda para traducir la frase siguiente y en particular la expresión "dijo la viuda rozagante". Eso es la frase completa :

"Las mujeres de aura angelizada como tu hija - dijo la viuda *rozagante* - tienen ese problema con los hombres normales. No tienen pretendientes normales".

(Se trata de un diálogo entre una mujer y un hombre a próposito de los amores de la hija de éste).

He podido ver que "rozagante" puede traducirse por "*pimpante*" o "élégante" pero ahí no conviene.

Estoy pensando en "*sur un ton vif*" : 
"Les femmes à l'aura angélique comme ta fille, dit la veuve sur un ton vif, rencontrent ce problème avec les hommes normaux (...)".

A lo mejor alguien tiene otra proposición ?

Muchas gracias de antemano !


----------



## jmcour

"*sur un ton vif*" donne l'idée d'agacement, d'énervement (nerviosismo), qui ne semble pas convenir ici...
"avec assurance"  "sur un ton sans réplique"... peut-être
J


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Comme vous pouvez le constater j'ai uni votre fil à un autre déjà ouvert. (Martine, Mod...)

Ici, _rozagante_ ne qualifie pas le ton mais bel et bien la veuve. Donc la réponse de Gévy est valable aussi pour votre phrase.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jmcour

_"rozagante_ ne qualifie pas le ton mais bel et bien la veuve"
Certes, reste à savoir si l'adjectif_ rozagante_ est utilisé ici pour caractériser la veuve, lui attribuer une qualité qui lui est propre (la fringante veuve), ou s'il s'agit d'une qualification plus éphémère de cette personne, correspondant au moment où elle prononce la phrase (un peu à la manière d'une apposition) : cela pourrait faire alors allusion à la manière dont elle a prononcé la phrase...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Oui, vous avez raison, et j'ai manqué à mon devoir en ne réclamant pas le contexte . (Francedeline, le contexte et les sources sont obligatoires. Martine, Mod...)

Il s'agit de ce texte : 
Hernán RIVERA LETELIER
Fatamorgama de amor con banda de música
Seis Barral, 1999

La veuve est décrite ainsi :


> era alegre y robusta como una moza del campo,


et elle insiste lourdement sur l'aspect angélique de la fille du coiffeur.

Pour moi cela ne fait aucun doute il s'agit bien de la deuxième définition du dictionnaire de WE :


> Con muy buen aspecto,saludable:



Mais bien sûr, je peux me tromper.


----------



## Fandeceline

Dans le texte (désolée je ne connais pas le titre du livre dont l'extrait étudié est tiré), on parle de cette veuve comme étant une femme gaie, qui a élevé ses 4 filles seules... Je ne la vois pas comme une femme pimpante... Enfin, je ne sais pas, j'aimais bien la proposition de Jmcour.


----------



## galizano

En effet, rozagante a plusieurs définitions; il suffit de consulter les dictionnaires. Cette histoire de pimpante ne me dit rien qui vaille .  Elle est peut-être dans un état de colère, ce qui pourrait se traduire par rubiconde, rougeaude., le visage empourpré....


----------



## Fandeceline

galizano said:


> Elle est peut-être dans un état de colère, ce qui pourrait se traduire par rubiconde, rougeaude., le visage empourpré.



J'avais également pensé a un certain état d'énervement.. C'est difficile de savoir ce que l'auteur a réellement voulu dire ici étant donné les différents sens du mot.


----------



## galizano

S'agissant d'une femme robuste et de la campagne, je lui vois bien ce visage rougeau dû àu fait qu'elle vit souvent en plein air, qui a de bonnes joues roses, disons.


----------



## jmcour

Energique...dynamique... bouillante (!)...


----------



## galizano

Moi je dirais: le visage empourpré, ça a l'avantage de signifier : empourpré, soit par la colère,(une dicussion un peu vive au sujet de la fille) soit par le fait qu'elle vit au bon air de la campagne. On reste dans l'ambiguïté; au lecteur de se faire une idée.....


----------



## Cintia&Martine

J'ai oublié de proposer une traduction :
- épanouie / rayonnante (qui à la fois peuvent qualifier une manière d'être ou un état de joie momentanée ou la satisfation d'elle même qu'elle éprouve parce qu'elle a percé le secret de la jeune fille)


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Franchement, "les différents sens du mots" ne sont ni si nombreux, ni  si fantaisistes. Traduire n'est pas inventer une histoire différente qui vous plaît mieux.





> rozagante
> adj.inv. Orgulloso, satisfecho o con buen aspecto
> http://clave.librosvivos.net//



Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## galizano

En tout cas pas pimpante ! 

*rozagante* _adj. _Que goza de buena salud y energía.(Diccionario Manual de la Lengua Española Vox. © 2007 Larousse Editorial, S.)

J'ai même vu : rubicond, rougeau, visage rouge.  Tout est donc permis.  La veuve ne s'anime-t-elle pas, dans ce passage, pour être plus convaincante ?  
.


----------



## jmcour

Rustre...
Cette femme fait des remarques déplacées voire vexantes sans s'en rendre compte.
Dans son franc-parler.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

jmcour said:


> Rustre...
> Cette femme fait des remarques déplacées voire vexantes  .


Lesquelles ?


----------



## jmcour

No tienen pretendientes normales".


----------



## Fandeceline

Merci à tous pour votre aide, même si j'avoue que je suis plus perdue qu'avant ahah.

Peut-être Gévy, mais j'ai consulté plusieurs dictionnaires sur le net et ils sont tous partagés entre "rubicond, rougeaud" et "satisfait, fier"..
Et vu qu'elle pourrait être les deux..


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Bien, le choix t'appartient. Demande-toi tout de même si tes sources sont fiables, tous les dictionnaires ne le sont pas.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je viens mettre mon grain de sel...pour soutenir l'option proposée par Gévy.
Je vais essayer de me justifier en m'appuyant sur la cohérence interne de cette page.
 Dès sa première intervention cette fille de la campagne se présente -non sans quelque gloriole- comme une experte ès soupirantes. Dans sa seconde réplique elle continue à développer ce trait de caractère (présomption) et se pose, à nouveau, en spécialiste des amours naissantes. L'auteur se contente de souligner cet aspect de sa personnalité par l'emploi du simple adjectif "rozagante". On ne voit pas pourquoi il reviendrait dans cet aparté sur l'un des aspects de sa personne qu'il a suffisamment évoqués dans sa présentation.
Pour moi=... dit la veuve* très satisfaite d'elle ou fière d'elle.

*


----------

